#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Are we being consumed by Social Media?

## Bhavya

WE use Social Media and generally agree It's an important tool. Facebook, Instagram and Twitter have undoubtedly enriched our life. Tracking hashtags to catch the lastest news, sharing photos with loved ones or participating in online discussions is what keep the world using social media platforms.

But how much time do we actually need to collect the benefits of social media? 

Daily We spend more than two hours on social media. we all love to spent our time in the virtual digital world more than in the real world.

Are we really consumed by social media?

----------


## Medusa

Yes social medias consume most of our time. Mostly we spend for unnecessary things in social medias. We addict to them like scrolling the news feeds and watching more and more videos. After lost of many hours only we can identify ohh we spend these much of time for unnecessary things.
In my point of view social medias consume our most of the time.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes social medias consume most of our time. Mostly we spend for unnecessary things in social medias. We addict to them like scrolling the news feeds and watching more and more videos. After lost of many hours only we can identify ohh we spend these much of time for unnecessary things.
> In my point of view social medias consume our most of the time.


Totally agree with you. we are losing our real world life and relationships because of this social media.We should reduce our time in social media and spend more time with our friends and relatives.

----------


## Dhiya

Absolutely, We are consumed by social medias. I am an addicted person to whatsapp messenger. I always like to check the statuses in whatsapp. That makes me more funny. 
I want to talk about the instagram. I am uploading some photo there but am always searching for celebrity's dubsmashes, photos, videos and etc. 
Those social medias attracting us by their new trends by and by we are addicted to that.
I have a great idea to get rid from the usage of social medias. Don't recharge your phone with data cards.

----------


## Bhavya

> I want to talk about the instagram. I am uploading some photo there but am always searching for celebrity's dubsmashes, photos, videos and etc.


I too check Instagram to view celebrities updates 




> Don't recharge your phone with data cards.


lol,Great idea ,But will not possible

----------


## Helena

> WE use Social Media and generally agree It's an important tool. Facebook, Instagram and Twitter have undoubtedly enriched our life. Tracking hashtags to catch the lastest news, sharing photos with loved ones or participating in online discussions is what keep the world using social media platforms.
> 
> But how much time do we actually need to collect the benefits of social media? 
> 
> Daily We spend more than two hours on social media. we all love to spent our time in the virtual digital world more than in the real world.
> 
> Are we really consumed by social media?


I wouldn't totally agree with you.It depends on the way each person uses the platform.It's true that many of us spend most of our time into the social media but still there are people who exploit it in a good way.Following good stuff related to latest technologies and sports would help you in gaining knowledge with an essence of entertainment.And it also helps in releaing our stress.

It's not about how much time we spend , *for what we spend matters more!*

----------


## Helena

> Don't recharge your phone with data cards.


Then what about the free WiFi in Universities and workplaces??

*Just don't on your wifi*

----------


## Bhavya

> I wouldn't totally agree with you.It depends on the way each person uses the platform.It's true that many of us spend most of our time into the social media but still there are people who exploit it in a good way.Following good stuff related to latest technologies and sports would help you in gaining knowledge with an essence of entertainment.And it also helps in releaing our stress.


 Agree, If we spend more time for a good purpose It's acceptable, But we allocate time for our loved ones as well.




> It's not about how much time we spend , *for what we spend matters more!*


Couldn't agree more.

----------


## Adiza

> WE use Social Media and generally agree It's an important tool. Facebook, Instagram and Twitter have undoubtedly enriched our life. Tracking hashtags to catch the lastest news, sharing photos with loved ones or participating in online discussions is what keep the world using social media platforms.
> 
> But how much time do we actually need to collect the benefits of social media? 
> 
> Daily We spend more than two hours on social media. we all love to spent our time in the virtual digital world more than in the real world.
> 
> Are we really consumed by social media?



Absolutely true. Social medias consuming our golden time. It is simply same as drug. You open the social media, scroll down so much, at the end you fed up and close it. But with in few minutes you feel bored, and again start to use it. It never ends. But you can use that platform as your knowledge store. The more you look for informative pages and news, the more you are enlightened. It is all about your choices.

----------


## Bhavya

> Absolutely true. Social medias consuming our golden time. It is simply same as drug. You open the social media, scroll down so much, at the end you fed up and close it. But with in few minutes you feel bored, and again start to use it. It never ends. But you can use that platform as your knowledge store. The more you look for informative pages and news, the more you are enlightened. It is all about your choices.


True Adiza most of the time we waste our time on scrolling down social media without gaining anything informative. And I agree with you, it's all depend on our choices If we looking for informative and educative things on social media we can make our time on social media more useful.

----------


## tripidea

> True Adiza most of the time we waste our time on scrolling down social media without gaining anything informative. And I agree with you, it's all depend on our choices If we looking for informative and educative things on social media we can make our time on social media more useful.


Social media was created for the knowledge sharing purpose, but some of the people created fake words in the social media world like "*Trending, Roll-model*", it's not true words it was created by someone to upgrade their life. 

If you want to use social media use it for knowledge otherwise don't use it. if you want achieve anything don't follow anyone, because you can't live their life so use and live your own life. create a way for your achievements.

If you follow anyone always you'll behind them, create new way to overtake them don't walk behind anyone. 

This world never ready to listen our thoughts, first do something better than someone then automatically world come behind you to listen your voice...

----------


## Bhavya

> Social media was created for the knowledge sharing purpose, but some of the people created fake words in the social media world like "*Trending, Roll-model*", it's not true words it was created by someone to upgrade their life. 
> 
> If you want to use social media use it for knowledge otherwise don't use it. if you want achieve anything don't follow anyone, because you can't live their life so use and live your own life. create a way for your achievements.
> 
> If you follow anyone always you'll behind them, create new way to overtake them don't walk behind anyone. 
> 
> This world never ready to listen our thoughts, first do something better than someone then automatically world come behind you to listen your voice...


You have shared valuable thoughts. If we follow others we will be only followers but If we lead ourselves one day we can become leaders for our own followers.

----------

